# je n arrive plus à transferer mes mails dans la corbeille



## Richard_Randegg (12 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
depuis quelques jours je ne parviens plus à transférer mes mails lus dans la corbeille de l Ipad. 
MESSAGE:
DEPLACEMENT DU MESSAGE IMPOSSIBLE LE MESSAGE N A PAS PU ETRE DEPLACE VERS LA BOITE AUX LETTRES CORBEILLE

cependant les messages sont bien effacés de la boite de reception.
J ai bien remis à jour le compte messagerie et synchroniser avec mon Imac mais rien n'y fait...

Merci de vos conseils

Cordialement


----------

